# Guildford & Godalming regular meet....3rd June?



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Thought it was about time for another....

Same time (7.30) / Same Place (Out & OUt Godalming)

Tuesday 3rd June a good date for people?

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Is the weather going to be nice?


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Damian,

Will you have the Z4 for show?? I've seen a few around Bracknell in the last month.
Should be able to make it. 
Si


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Not quite Simon- Z4 due on 20th July. :-/
Glad you can make it - Princess TT also?

Phil - oh yes, I hear it's going to be a scorcher that day 

Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Yes - i have my own car (hopefully) so will be along.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Phil - oh yes, I hear it's going to be a scorcher that day


I'm taking that as a promise


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I'll be there - top down whatever the weather ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Come on then don't be shy where are all the regular's !

Mike V, Donna, SmiTThy, TTotal, Wak, ccc, karloff, Morgan, Sash et al...

;D

Damian


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Count me in old chap!!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Wont be able to make this one


----------



## SmiTThy (May 7, 2002)

Great, I'll see you there...


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

Sorry Damian, can't do Tuesday or Thusdays


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

Missed the last one - hopefully I should be able to make this one...

Cheers,

Howard


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there... With or without a TT 

This G&G meet is really turning into a non-TT meet, lol! 

Shash.


----------



## dazzler (Feb 12, 2003)

You can count my TT in on the meet


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Great - glad you guys can all make it.

Sorry Mike - forgot about the Tuesday / Thursday thing 

Damian


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Will I still be welcome in my A3? Do I have to join the NoTT OC?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Will I still be welcome in my A3? Do I have to join the NoTT OC?


You just have to park a small distance away, so we can point at you.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

hmm maybe we can get NuTTS to do a NoTTOC badge... ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL! Just envious, the lot of you! Or is that me? ;D


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

Put me down as a possible non-TTR...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

Damian

Sorry but I can't make it Tuesday :-[

Hoi, TT500 - you didn't even mention this to me 
Thinking of sloping off were you???

Something on in Poole tomorrow night though I think? TT500 keeps me in the dark thesedays.

Dont forget me for the next one though


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Damn I was hoping to come along with my other girlfriend, now she knows :-[


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

You mate are in the spare bedroom tonight :'(

Go and polish your wheels or something - you clearly find that a lot more exciting anyway


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

???


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

See you all tonight then @ 7.30 - 8.00 

Damian


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Probably won't be able to make it at this stage :'( I have a presentation to prepare for tomorrow, with some progess to make yet

(Besides, Roo is not washed )

See ya next time


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

Donna

I cant make it either :-/

Not washing Roo - shame on you..
I kept thinking about what you said the other night so spent ALL sunday morning washing and polishing the car - he looks fantastic and is definitely up for the next meet.....

Looks like your presentation prep is going as well as my report writing - should be out in the TTs on a day like this 8)

Catch up soon and let me know about any girls events!
Emma


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Grrrr. I can't make it either. Daft girlfriend's gone and locked herself out the house.  

Donna - not done your homework eh? Can't you just say your dog ate it?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Sorry you can't make it guys - seeya next time perhaps ! Was looking forward to seeing your TTR Phil !

So who is definitely coming ...

James
Tony
Sash
Simon
Louise
Karloff
Smitthy
Howard
Christine

????

Damian


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I'm still coming (TT-less)!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm stuck at work (probably until 8:00) but still hope to be there before 8:30 (in an MG estate  )


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

An MG estate? You'll be parking round the back, then, like me


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

MG estate ?

Blimey Tony thats a nice car, cant wait til they make a TT shootingbrake...with wood panels down the side ! nice !

C u all there.

John


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good to see everyone last night (and the sun came out too ;D )


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

Same here - Good to catch up at the TT/Golf/A3/Z4/MG meet ;D

Shame we crashed the Peugeot 406 meet ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

A great time - good to see you all again.

As you say, Howard, more of an all-comers event! Perhaps the G&G 'irregular' meet from now on ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Come on admit it - it was worth it just to see the Golf  :


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Aaw, all right then! And to hear it


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> Same here - Good to catch up at the TT/Golf/A3/Z4/MG meet Â ;D
> 
> Shame we crashed the Peugeot 406 meet Â ;D


LOL. ;D

Yep good to see you all again. V interesting to catch up on all the APR / Revo news and thanks John for confirming for me that the Swissol Paint Protection deal is a must-have.



Damian


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sure is a Must Have !Damien- get the Swissol ordered now so it is here before the car !

Tony, sorry to have to burn off that big MG beast of yours, (is it stuck in 1st gear then ? ;D)

Great to see you all again at my local meet, was it a TT meet ?

A3
Golf
MG

???


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

Just driving sensibly in a residential area ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Er...whoops ... :


----------

